# Landscape lights anybody know who makes these?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe a link..

They are 120 volts..:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks like a line voltage RAAB to me.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

It's def not Rab.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Probably won't match it anyway. Did you check the base to see if it was marked?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Upsell em to replace the whole lot Harry.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Ming,ming,ming lighting


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Probably won't match it anyway. Did you check the base to see if it was marked?


Yea the markings on the base is just for 2 1/2"pipe cap

No other markings.

Definatly not a Rab i just looked at all their stuff.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

The last time I had a situation like this, I drove to the nearest Hack mart, and there they were, right next to the Carlon boxes. Maybe check the Ace hardware/box stores nearby.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Podagrower said:


> The last time I had a situation like this, I drove to the nearest Hack mart, and there they were, right next to the Carlon boxes. Maybe check the Ace hardware/box stores nearby.


They are probably right there..:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have no idea why I wrote raab. I meant to put red dot. Sorry harry


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Podagrower said:


> The last time I had a situation like this, *I drove to the nearest Hack mart,* and there they were, right next to the Carlon boxes. Maybe check the Ace hardware/box stores nearby.


 
http://www.hackmart.com/

hadda do it Pod.....~CS~


----------



## irocin350 (Mar 2, 2011)

they look like a knock off HADCO


----------

